# Which PW? Nilfisk or Karcher?



## Zakapior (Jan 15, 2009)

Evening chaps,

Am looking at replacing my current Karcher and have wittled down my options to these 2:

http://www.screwfix.com/prods/66167...k-ALTO-E140-2-9-S-X-tra-230V-Pressure-Washer#

or

http://www.cleanstore.co.uk/products/Productcustom.asp?ID=59

Would just like to know which one you would go for?

Ideally, the Karcher would be good as its cheaper and all my current accessories would match however the Nilfisk looks nice and have heard many positive things about them.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Karcher makes sense as you've some accessories for it - but then how often will they get used?
Nilfisk on paper makes a better case for itself, but if you're spending £200, plus delivery, you may as well go the extra distance on the Makita HW131.
In my (perhaps not so humble) opinion, it'll leave the other two standing - literally and figuratively speaking.

Good deal on one here - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=100154


----------



## Zakapior (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks for that,

Regarding the Karcher, my only hesitation is reliability since i have two knackered ones in the garage.

Why do you think the Makita is worth the extra over the others since they are both specced very similarly?

What fitment would i require for a foam lance?


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Hmm....2 dead Karchers, and thinking of a 3rd? Gluten for punishment or what?! :lol:
Hard to say, as I've not had any Alto time, and most Karchers I've had some time with, have all been fairly basic spec ones.
All I can say, is the Makita really has taken me by surprise - I expected it to be good, knowing who makes it, after conversations with them.
That's why I went looking to see what deal I could arrange for the site's members, as per the link above.

Lance fitting is M22 male - or Kranzle-type as it's often referred to.


----------



## Zakapior (Jan 15, 2009)

PJS said:


> Hmm....2 dead Karchers, and thinking of a 3rd? Gluten for punishment or what?! :lol:


Very true lol, i just assumed that its normal for them to go wrong after 2/3 years as a normal life expectancy. Not sure what sort of life expectancy i could get out of the Nilfisk or Makita. However was shocked to find out that some Karchers use plastic pumps!

Not sure if i can justify the cost of another £70 above the Karcher for the Makita plus the added cost of a new foam lance.

Nice one on the deal though, will consider it greatly as maybe it is time for a change!


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

are you only using the PW for domestic weekend work?


----------



## Awol (Jun 29, 2007)

and just to point out Machine Mart have the Nilfisk for £125 odd quid?

http://www.machinemart.co.uk/shop/product/details/ke-c120-4-6xtra-wash/path/domestic-power-washers


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Zakapior said:


> Very true lol, i just assumed that its normal for them to go wrong after 2/3 years as a normal life expectancy. Not sure what sort of life expectancy i could get out of the Nilfisk or Makita. However was shocked to find out that some Karchers use plastic pumps!
> 
> Not sure if i can justify the cost of another £70 above the Karcher for the Makita plus the added cost of a new foam lance.
> 
> Nice one on the deal though, will consider it greatly as maybe it is time for a change!


If the justification is hard to do, then one alternative is to stick with Makita, but drop down to the HW130 unit.
Currently, there's no foam lance option without a bit of DIY to a Lavor connector, I think.
You could use the likes of Surfex HD or VP Citrus Bling in a manual pressure sprayer, as your pre-wash option, and then get the lance and foam when Autobrite manages to sort out supply of the exact Makita fitment.

Same place linked does the HW130 at the cheapest price too - so same deal applies.


----------



## Zakapior (Jan 15, 2009)

David said:


> are you only using the PW for domestic weekend work?


Yes will be used exactly for this purpose, one car once a week with the odd work to the outside of the house.

Just seen i can get the Nilfisk for £175 at http://www.worldofpower.co.uk/Clean...ic-Pressure-Washers/sc1309/p8187.aspx#summary with the 5% promo code.

Only practical issue i can see with the Makita is that no extension hose is available which i could really do with therefore rules it out for me.

Nilfisk looks good especially since it runs an aluminium pump (not sure what the Karcher runs) and they have a good dealer network so spares or repairs wont be an issue.

Has anyone had a Karcher and a Nilfisk? Which would you recommend?


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

i have a kew which is now the same as nilfisk, it is about 7-8 years old and runs perfectly every week, when we come to replace the kew it will be for a nilfisk, also the nilfisk has a metal pump while the karcher has a plastic one


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Zakapior said:


> Yes will be used exactly for this purpose, one car once a week with the odd work to the outside of the house.
> 
> Just seen i can get the Nilfisk for £175 at http://www.worldofpower.co.uk/Clean...ic-Pressure-Washers/sc1309/p8187.aspx#summary with the 5% promo code.
> 
> ...


Extension hose?
How much more than 15 metres of HP hose already on the Makita, do you need?
Alto is 9m, and with extension comes drop in pressure and flow - so you might need to rethink the extension idea, or the budget for a more powerful machine that'll drive the water down an extended hose.
Either that, or do what most people do, and use a mains power extension!


----------



## AndyD (Dec 28, 2005)

I am also in the market for a new pressure washer, again a knackered karcher after about 2years of use!! Can you just buy a replacment connection for the foam lance or what?


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

You mean if you changed to a Bosch or M22 connection, could you do the same on the foam lance?
If so, and assuming you purchased from Autobrite (CYC might be the same) then I think for a small fee, Mark would organise a refurb of your lance with the new fitting.


----------



## AndyD (Dec 28, 2005)

PJS said:


> You mean if you changed to a Bosch or M22 connection, could you do the same on the foam lance?
> If so, and assuming you purchased from Autobrite (CYC might be the same) then I think for a small fee, Mark would organise a refurb of your lance with the new fitting.


Yeah I bought it in a group buy not so long ago on here from Tim at CYC.

Then shortly after I get my new toy my bl**dy pressure washer gives up!!!!


----------



## Benji_406coupe (Sep 19, 2006)

im going for the karcher at this price point, it too uses an all-alloy pump and just pips the Nilfisk on spec inc onboard detergent tank...which unfortunately the Nilfisk doesnt have... if i had the cash to splash it would be a Karcher 791 or a Nilfisk P150... i reck the 6.85 will be as good as any at £200.

...as well as the raft of attachments available.

:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Benji_406coupe said:


> im going for the karcher at this price point, it too uses an all-alloy pump and just pips the Nilfisk on spec inc onboard detergent tank...which unfortunately the Nilfisk doesnt have... if i had the cash to splash it would be a Karcher 791 or a Nilfisk P150... i reck the 6.85 will be as good as any at £200.
> 
> ...as well as the raft of attachments available.
> 
> :thumb:


the karcher may well have a built in degergent tank, but their rubbish tbh, get a decent foam lance.:thumb:


----------



## Crockers (Mar 30, 2008)

Nilfisk is a good make - made in the same factory as Stihl....a top make..:thumb:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

PJS said:


> Extension hose?
> How much more than 15 metres of HP hose already on the Makita, do you need?
> Alto is 9m, and with extension comes drop in pressure and flow - so you might need to rethink the extension idea, or the budget for a more powerful machine that'll drive the water down an extended hose.
> Either that, or do what most people do, and use a mains power extension!


I dont think you will actually see a drop in pressure with the extension, i longer supply hose would effect the pressure i would have thought.


----------



## Steve Baker (Nov 25, 2008)

I have just replaced a 10+ year old Kew Hobby with a Nilfisk E130. Reason I stayed with Nilfisk is the reliability I had from the Kew. Only reason it needs replacing is the seals are leaking in the pump and no spares available. The E130 is good value and will fit all my existing attachments, foam lance etc!! :thumb:
I also have an 8m extension and see no noticeable drop in pressure. The only niggle with the new one I have is the pressure hose doesn't uncoil very well and likes to tangle unlike the original hose with the kew. I guess all manufacturers will cut costs where they can. With the E140' which has the additional hose real; putting pressure hose away will be easier thats all. Would highly recommend though regardless.


----------

